# What is the quietest Pellet Stove?



## edhug (Nov 19, 2008)

Thinking of installing a pellet stove.  It would have to go next to the entertainment center in my living room.
Can a TV sit about 4 ft away from the stove without the stove being much of a noise distraction.


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 19, 2008)

TooHot said:
			
		

> Thinking of installing a pellet stove.  It would have to go next to the entertainment center in my living room.
> Can a TV sit about 4 ft away from the stove without the stove being much of a noise distraction.




Won't be any distraction at all if it's not turned on. Watch the stove, not the TV


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 19, 2008)

Only if you have the blower turned up high do I have to, maybe, turn the volume up a notch or 2 no big deal.


----------



## pelletizer (Nov 20, 2008)

I looked at Harmans before I bought my stove and they were pretty quiet.


----------



## escobarmj (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think my Harman XXV makes much noise at all. Can barely hear it over my loud box fan.


----------



## pelletfan (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't want to brag
but if you really want a Wood Pellet Stove all I can recommend to you is a Stove from Rika
My Pellet Stove the Integra II is very quite and also powerful in it's output.
Take a look at one of your Dealers close by and then compare.


----------



## swalz (Nov 20, 2008)

My Harman XXV is about three feet from the TV and it is Pretty quite, I run it on high most of the time and most of the noise is air moving through the stove and not the blowers them-self. I do have to turn the TV up a little bit but not much to hear it OK in the back of the room which is about 18 feet away from the TV.


----------



## smirnov3 (Nov 20, 2008)

IMHO, if you have to turn the TV up when the stove is running, the Stove is NOT quiet

My Accentra insert is fairly noisy (though I hear the freestanding Accentra is quieter). At 100% power, I have to turn the TV (which is in the same room ) up 1/2 again as high

I saw / heard a freestanding Austroflamm Integra II running at 100% full power the dealer humored me & cranked it up) & it was very quiet, all you heard was the pellets dropping into the pot and a soft hum


----------

